# Going abroad, possibly working with stray dogs. Advice needed!



## aghvess (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm going to be travelling to Armenia for a couple of months and there happens to be a pretty bad stray dog problem over there. There's a good chance I'm going to be helping out at one of the dog shelters during my stay. 

I was just wondering if anyone could offer me any advice in terms of my own health when be around stray dogs. Should I have a Tetanus shot/vaccination before I get there? Or is there no need.

Any other advice would be appreciated.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Get the rabies shot protocol before going. Also get a Tetanus booster. Check on what other shots/vaccines you should get with State Dept.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I would think that you would want a tetanus booster before going to work anywhere, especially if working with animals. And yes, since that part of the world does have a problem with rabies in dogs, a rabies vaccine series would be a good idea, possibly required.

Yup, I looked up what vaccines are recommended for travelers to Armenia, and rabies is on the list. Also Hep A and B, polio, and boosters for all "routine" vaccines (MMR, DPT, etc.). Here's the link: http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/destinations/armenia.htm


----------

